# Sunday lunch in Somerset



## secretsquirrel (Jul 26, 2006)

Right, with my birthday coming up fairly soon I'm looking for somewhere to go to for a right slap up Sunday lunch. Ideally fairly near to Taunton as that's where my mum's based. Last year we went here: The Lamb & Flag and jolly good it was too - but I thought I'd see if anyone else has any good suggestions before I book it...


----------



## Hollis (Jul 26, 2006)

Can't really help you on the lunch.. Blagdon Hill though! I know it well.. 'twas a regular cycling expedition for the young folk growing up in Taunton..


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 6, 2006)

Queens Arms in Pitminster.

better than the pubs in Blagdon IMO

Good food, massive portions,  nice-looking pub.

it's all good though you'll need to book


----------



## mikeinworthing (Aug 13, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> The Lamb & Flag and jolly good it was too - but I thought I'd see if anyone else has any good suggestions before I book it...



Is it still run by the ex-mayor? I know his daughter well, he doesn't like me much, for various reasons  

ETA: And no I wasn't the father of her daughter, that was my mate Steve, honest


----------



## mikeinworthing (Aug 13, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> Queens Arms in Pitminster.



Last time I was there, the former landlord of The Greyhound at Staple Fitzpaine had taken over and was doing a grand job


----------



## mikeinworthing (Aug 13, 2006)

How about my ex-local:

The Bird in Hand, North Curry - great food, all oak beams, flagstone floors and roaring fires in the winter


----------

